# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  vodafone tv στο εξοχικό

## cac

Ψάχοντας έχω δει αντικρουόμενες απόψεις. Μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει αν μπορεί ο αποκωδικοποιης της vodafone να παίζει αν μεταφερθεί σε εξοχικό με άλλο πάροχο?

----------


## nikosnikolakis

> Ψάχοντας έχω δει αντικρουόμενες απόψεις. Μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει αν μπορεί ο αποκωδικοποιης της vodafone να παίζει αν μεταφερθεί σε εξοχικό με άλλο πάροχο?


Ναι, μπορεί. Μπορείς να δεις ακόμα και τα αθλητικά. Σου βγάζει σφάλμα, αλλά παρακάμπτεται.

----------


## cac

> Ναι, μπορεί. Μπορείς να δεις ακόμα και τα αθλητικά. Σου βγάζει σφάλμα, αλλά παρακάμπτεται.


Δηλαδη?

----------


## tsarm

> Ψάχοντας έχω δει αντικρουόμενες απόψεις. Μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει αν μπορεί ο αποκωδικοποιης της vodafone να παίζει αν μεταφερθεί σε εξοχικό με άλλο πάροχο?


Ανεξάρτητα Εάν παίζει , θα πρότεινα να ενώσεις τη φωνή σου και να στειλεις email στη Vodafone: DocUpload_Family01.gr@vodafone.com
ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΝΟΜΙΜΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΟΧΙΚΟ ,ΜΕ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΤΗ. 
Το έχω κάνει και γω.

----------


## paanos

Μπορείς να το κανεις αυτό, αλλά κατά προτίμηση όχι σε άκυρο email. Για αυτό υπάρχει το messenger, o tobi, η φόρμα επικοινωνίας στο site και το 13840.

----------


## Kostinos

> Μπορείς να το κανεις αυτό, αλλά κατά προτίμηση όχι σε άκυρο email. Για αυτό υπάρχει το messenger, o tobi, η φόρμα επικοινωνίας στο site και το 13840.


!!!
https://www.insomnia.gr/forums/topic...9%CE%BA%CF%8C/

----------


## tsarm

> Μπορείς να το κανεις αυτό, αλλά κατά προτίμηση όχι σε άκυρο email. Για αυτό υπάρχει το messenger, o tobi, η φόρμα επικοινωνίας στο site και το 13840.


Πίστεψε με ΜΟΝΟ άκυρο δεν είναι το email που ανάρτησα. Επειδή το έχω ψάξει πολύ. 
Από το messenger και το Tobi , ΔΕΝ γίνεται τίποτα. 
Το μαιλ που ανάρτησα , παίρνει αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου και απαντιέται υποχρεωτικά.

----------


## paanos

Θα πάρεις αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου αλλά δεν έχει καμία ισχύ, καταθέτεις πρόταση και δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να σου δώσουν απάντηση.
Αν δεν παρέχεται η υπηρεσία, δεν παρέχεται. Ο αριθμός πρωτοκόλλου χρησιμεύει μόνο σε διαμάχες με την εταιρία.

----------


## tsarm

> Θα πάρεις αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου αλλά δεν έχει καμία ισχύ, καταθέτεις πρόταση και δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να σου δώσουν απάντηση.
> Αν δεν παρέχεται η υπηρεσία, δεν παρέχεται. Ο αριθμός πρωτοκόλλου χρησιμεύει μόνο σε διαμάχες με την εταιρία.


Να δεν είπε κανεις ότι επειδή το ζήταγε θα γίνει. 
Απλά είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να καταθέσει μια πρόταση για να καταλάβει η εταιρεία ότι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον. Και εάν αυτό το ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι, ΤΟΤΕ θα αρχίσει να σκέφτεται σοβαρά μήπως την παρέχει σαν υπηρεσία.

----------


## paanos

Ο καλύτερος τρόπος δεν είναι αυτό το email, γιατί εξυπηρετεί συγκεκριμένο σκοπό (αποστολή εγγράφων για συμβόλαια) και το τμήμα που το διαχειρίζεται, παρότι δίνει αριθμό αίτησης ή εξυπηρετεί γενικά, ίσως να μην έχει την δυνατότητα να το καταχωρήσει στη πλατφόρμα όπου συλλέγονται τα σχόλια των πελατών.

Ο μόνος σίγουρος τρόπος για να καταχωρηθεί και να δουν πως υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, είναι μέσω της εξυπηρέτησης πελατών (13840, Tobi).

----------


## nikosnikolakis

Ο καλύτερος τρόπος είναι να κάνουμε ένα petition και να μαζέψουμε υπογραφές

----------


## tsarm

> Ο καλύτερος τρόπος είναι να κάνουμε ένα petition και να μαζέψουμε υπογραφές


Εγώ σήμερα επικοινώνησα με τον προσωπικό μου σύμβουλο στη Vodafone και του έθεσα την πρόταση. 
Όσοι έχετε αντίστοιχα τέτοιον σύμβουλο , μήπως να του θέσετε την πρόταση ;

----------


## leasedline

εγώ χτυπιέμαι να παίξει μέσα στη vodafone αρχικά!!!! :Clap:

----------

